
Less Medicine, More Health - rl12345
http://www.sciencefriday.com/articles/there-is-such-a-thing-as-too-much-medical-care/
======
rl12345
YouTube video where the author of the text covers the same idea:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8KoqciAtlQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8KoqciAtlQ)

